# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  شوربة حرق الدهون

## .:روح وريحان:.

تخفيض الوزن 6-7 كيلو غرام

عدد الأيام 7 أيام 
تعتمد طريقة هذا الرجيم علي شوربة أساسية لحرق الشحوم
المقادير الخاصة لعمل الشوربة:

عدد 6 من البصل الأخضر (يمكن استبداله بالبصل العادي)

عدد 2 فلفل اخضر

علبة أو علبتين من معجون الطماطم

حزمة كرافس (من أنواع الخضروات)

حبة ملفوف كبيرة الحجم

كيس من أكياس شوربة البصل الجاهزة

ملح وفلفل اسود والبهارات حسب الرغبة
طريقة تحضير الشوربة:

تقطع الخضروات ويتم وضعها في قدر مناسب علي النار بعد أن يضاف إليها الماء حتى يغطيها. ثم يضاف كيس الشوربة والبهارات.

تغلي الشوربة لمدة 10 دقائق علي نار عالية ثم تخفض إلي نار منخفضة حتى تصبح الخضروات طرية.
يمكن أكل الشوربة في أي وقت تشعر فيها بالجوع. هذه الشوربة لا تضيف سعرات حرارية. يجب أكل أشياء أخري مع الشوربة


الوجبة 


الاثنين
تناول كافة أنواع الفاكهة ماعدا الموز والبطيخ والشمام .فقط الشوربة والفاكهة بالإضافة إلي الماء والشاي أو القهوة بدون سكر. لا يمكن شرب المشروبات الغازية. 



الثلاثاء

تناول الفواكه والخضروات والشوربة الرئيسية. لا يمكن أكل البطاطس في هذا اليوم. 
الاربعاء 
تناول عدد 8 موزات في هذا اليوم بالإضافة إلي الحليب خالي الدسم والشوربة الرئيسية. 
الخميس
تناول 280 إلي 500 جرام من اللحم ألبقري بالإضافة إلي علبة من معجون الطماطم أو عدد 5 حبات طماطم بدلا من المعجون. بالإضافة إلي الشوربة مرة واحدة علي الأقل. اشرب أكثر من لتر من الماء. 
الجمعه
تناول اللحم ألبقري والخضروات قدر ما تشاء ما عدا البطاطس بالإضافة إلي الشوربة الرئيسية. 
السبت
تناول الرز الأسمر مع عصير الفواكه الطازجة بدون سكر. بالإضافة إلي الخضروات والشوربة الرئيسية .
الأحد
تناول جميع أنواع الخضروات الطازجة أو المطبوخة. يفضل الخضروات الورقية ابتعد عن البقول والذرة. بالإضافة إلي الشوربة الرئيسية. 
ملاحظه
يجب تطبيق الرجيم حسب الوصفة بالتمام .

يمكن إتباع نفس الرجيم مرة أخري بعد اخذ راحة لمدة يومين.

وصفة الرجيم مأخوذة من مستشفي


تعتمد طريقة هذا الرجيم علي شوربة أساسية لحرق الشحوم
تخفيض الوزن 6-7 كيلو غرام

عدد الأيام 7 أيام

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر زهرة القطيف على الوصفة*

*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------

